# Can I eat raw speckled trout as sushi?



## spencey820

Does anybody know if I can eat raw sushi like speckled trout that I just caught ? Would love to make my own trout sushi or redfish sushi... let me know what you think


----------



## Fish&Chips

Should be no problem. Just pray over it first.


----------



## Whodathunkit

Fish&Chips said:


> Should be no problem. Just pray over it first.


Fish & Chips, when ever I need a good laugh, I always come back to this post, it might just be the funniest thing I've ever seen. On 2cool.


----------



## MNsurf

Raw fish? I thought the whole idea of preparing fish was to make it not taste like fish.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zereaux

MNsurf said:


> Raw fish? I thought the whole idea of preparing fish was to make it not taste like fish.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You must not be catching the right kind of fish. I eat fish because I like the way fish tastes.

To the OP,I've made it with redfish and it was good. Haven't tried trout, but I wouldn't be afraid to. I do think a firmer fish will work better; also speckle trout has delicate flavor that would probably be overwhelmed by the other ingredients.

Again to the OP-after re-reading your post, nevermind... I was thinking ceviche, you said sushi. I don't do sushi. Period.


----------



## snapperlicious

Never tried trout, I've only eaten snapper straight out the water. However I have eaten a live shrimp after it was caught out of a net. Had too many beers and took a bet!


----------



## Livininlogs

Fish&Chips said:


> Should be no problem. Just pray over it first.


LOL Love it


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whodathunkit said:


> Fish & Chips, when ever I need a good laugh, I always come back to this post, it might just be the funniest thing I've ever seen. On 2cool.


That's why I did it - We all need a good laugh sometimes. No offense to the op.


----------



## redspeck

I think i'm going to try that this weekend. Love me some sushi!


----------



## BATWING

Maybe if you were starving. I would look into what is know as SUSHI GRADE


----------



## Fish&Chips

BATWING said:


> Maybe if you were starving. I would look into what is know as SUSHI GRADE


Yeah, I don't know if I would do that. You know some trout have worms. I know they are harmless when you cook them, but I wouldn't want to eat them raw.


----------



## Fish&Chips

redspeck said:


> I think i'm going to try that this weekend. Love me some sushi!


BTW, now we know somebody's been catching fish...lol.


----------

